# I need bible verses for self confidence please...



## Kiadodie (Jun 26, 2008)

My mother has been suffering from low self esteem ever since I was little. She needs to be healed more than ever now and I believe that the Word of God is a good place to start. 

I want to send her 3 verses that she can read and repeat to herself that will help in lifting her self confidence in herself.

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this

Phil.1:6
Philippians 4:13 
Proverbs 3:26 
Proverbs 14:26 
1 John 2:28 
1 John 5:14 

Keep us posted 
God is ABLE!


----------



## kayte (Jun 26, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 6*
Now is the time of God's favor, now is the day of salvation.

*Psalm 118*


24 This is the day the LORD has made; 
let us rejoice and be glad in it. 
25 O LORD, save us;O LORD, grant us{{{me}}} success. 

*Proverbs 31*


10 {{ I am,mother's name }}}}A wife of noble character who can find? 
{{{I,mother's name  am worth }}}She is worth far more than rubies. 

25 {{{{{I am clothed}}} She is clothed with strength and dignity; 
{{I}}}she can laugh at the days to come. 

28 {{{{my}}}}Her children arise and call her{{{{me}}} blessed; 
{{my}}}her husband also, and he praises {{{me}}}her: 
29 "Many women do noble things, 
but {{I}}you surpass them all." 

but {{I,mother's name }}}a woman who fears the LORD is to be praised. 

Praying with her name inserted in the verses....If she's comfortable
that might a way to personalize the memory verses
Praying for your mother


----------



## gn1g (Jun 26, 2008)

May GOD bless you for your intentions, GOD BLESS YOU!!


Ps 139:13-14 For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. (14) I praise you *because I am fearfully and wonderfully made*; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.

Jerm 29:10-11


----------



## Kiadodie (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you ALL so much.


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2010)

Here a wonderful testimony on self-esteem and confidence by a 20-year-old woman who is doing her thing for Jesus (Minute of Hope series)... worth listening to for encouragement as well, IMHO 

*SELF-ESTEEM* by Bobbi


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

I suffered _many_ years with a low self esteem for reasons I won't even go into right now. So, I have had to learn to renew my mind according to God's word to get victory in this area of my life. Imma try not to overwhelm you with scriptures but I have many that I used to confess and have to revist from time to time to remind myself of how faithful God is. Knowing who we are in Christ is key. So, here goes...
*Who Does God Say I Am?*
_Ken Boa_
Here is a list of biblical affirmations about our identity in Jesus Christ that is derived from a few selected passages in the New Testament.  This is just a portion of the many truths about who we have become through faith in God’s Son, but it is a powerful inventory to review from time to time:
• I am a child of God.
But to all who have received him--those who believe in his name--he has given the right to become God's children … (John 1:12).
• I am a branch of the true vine, and a conduit of Christ’s life.
I am the true vine and my Father is the gardener. I am the vine; you are the branches. The one who remains in me--and I in him--bears much fruit, because apart from me you can accomplish nothing (John 15:1, 5).
• I am a friend of Jesus.
I no longer call you slaves, because the slave does not understand what his master is doing. But I have called you friends, because I have revealed to you everything I heard from my Father (John 15:15).
• I have been justified and redeemed.
But they are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus (Romans 3:24).
• My old self was crucified with Christ, and I am no longer a slave to sin.
We know that our old man was crucified with him so that the body of sin would no longer dominate us, so that we would no longer be enslaved to sin (Romans 6:6).
• I will not be condemned by God.
There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus (Romans 8:1).
• I have been set free from the law of sin and death.
For the law of the life-giving Spirit in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and death (Romans 8:2).
• As a child of God, I am a fellow heir with Christ.
And if children, then heirs (namely, heirs of God and also fellow heirs with Christ)--if indeed we suffer with him so we may also be glorified with him (Romans 8:17).
• I have been accepted by Christ.
Receive one another, then, just as Christ also received you, to God's glory (Romans 15:7).
• I have been called to be a saint.
… To the church of God that is in Corinth, to those who are sanctified in Christ Jesus, and called to be saints, with all those in every place who call on the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, their Lord and ours (1 Corinthians 1:2). (See also Ephesians 1:1, Philippians 1:1, and Colossians 1:2.)
• In Christ Jesus, I have wisdom, righteousness, sanctification, and redemption. 
He is the reason you have a relationship with Christ Jesus, who became for us wisdom from God, and righteousness and sanctification and redemption … (1 Corinthians 1:30).
• My body is a temple of the Holy Spirit who dwells in me.
Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit lives in you (1 Corinthians 6:19)?
• I am joined to the Lord and am one spirit with Him.
But the one united with the Lord is one spirit with him (1 Corinthians 6:17).
• God leads me in the triumph and knowledge of Christ. 
But thanks be to God who always leads us in triumphal procession in Christ and who makes known through us the fragrance that consists of the knowledge of him in every place (2 Corinthians 2:14).
• The hardening of my mind has been removed in Christ.
But their minds were closed. For to this very day, the same veil remains when they hear the old covenant read. It has not been removed because only in Christ is it taken away (2 Corinthians 3:14).
• I am a new creature in Christ.
So then, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; what is old has passed away--look, what is new has come (2 Corinthians 5:17)!
• I have become the righteousness of God in Christ.
God made the one who did not know sin to be sin for us, so that in him we would become the righteousness of God (2 Corinthians 5:21).
• I have been made one with all who are in Christ Jesus.
There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is neither male nor female--for all of you are one in Christ Jesus (Galatians 3:28).
• I am no longer a slave, but a child and an heir.
So you are no longer a slave but a son, and if you are a son, then you are also an heir through God (Galatians 4:7).
• I have been set free in Christ. 
For freedom Christ has set us free. Stand firm, then, and do not be subject again to the yoke of slavery (Galatians 5:1).
• I have been blessed with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places.
Blessed is the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly realms in Christ (Ephesians 1:3).
• I am chosen, holy, and blameless before God.
For he chose us in Christ before the foundation of the world that we may be holy and unblemished in his sight in love (Ephesians 1:4). 
• I am redeemed and forgiven by the grace of Christ.
In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace (Ephesians 1:7).
• I have been predestined by God to obtain an inheritance.
In Christ we too have been claimed as God's own possession, since we were predestined according to the one purpose of him who accomplishes all things according to the counsel of his will (Ephesians 1:11).
• I have been sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise.
And when you heard the word of truth (the gospel of your salvation)--when you believed in Christ--you were marked with the seal of the promised Holy Spirit (Ephesians 1:13).
• Because of God’s mercy and love, I have been made alive with Christ. 
But God, being rich in mercy, because of his great love with which he loved us, even though we were dead in transgressions, made us alive together with Christ--by grace you are saved (Ephesians 2:4-5)!
• I am seated in the heavenly places with Christ.
… And he raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly realms in Christ Jesus … (Ephesians 2:6).
• I am God’s workmanship created to produce good works.
For we are his workmanship, having been created in Christ Jesus for good works that God prepared beforehand so we may do them (Ephesians 2:10).
• I have been brought near to God by the blood of Christ.
But now in Christ Jesus you who used to be far away have been brought near by the blood of Christ (Ephesians 2:13).
• I am a member of Christ’s body and a partaker of His promise.
… The Gentiles are fellow heirs, fellow members of the body, and fellow partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus (Ephesians 3:6). (See also Ephesians 5:30.)
• I have boldness and confident access to God through faith in Christ.  
… In whom we have boldness and confident access to God because of Christ's faithfulness (Ephesians 3:12).
• My new self is righteous and holy.
… Put on the new man who has been created in God's image--in righteousness and holiness that comes from truth (Ephesians 4:24).
• I was formerly darkness, but now I am light in the Lord.
… For you were at one time darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of the light (Ephesians 5:8).
• I am a citizen of heaven.
But our citizenship is in heaven--and we also await a savior from there, the Lord Jesus Christ … (Philippians 3:20).
• The peace of God guards my heart and mind.
And the peace of God that surpasses all understanding will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:7).
• God supplies all my needs.
And my God will supply your every need according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:19).
• I have been made complete in Christ.
… You have been filled in him, who is the head over every ruler and authority (Colossians 2:10).
• I have been raised up with Christ.
Therefore, if you have been raised with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God (Colossians 3:1).
• My life is hidden with Christ in God.
… For you have died and your life is hidden with Christ in God (Colossians 3:3).
• Christ is my life, and I will be revealed with Him in glory.
When Christ (who is your life) appears, then you too will be revealed in glory with him (Colossians 3:4).
• I have been chosen of God, and I am holy and beloved.
Therefore, as the elect of God, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with a heart of mercy, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience … (Colossians 3:12).
• God loves me and has chosen me.
We know, brothers and sisters loved by God, that he has chosen you … (1 Thessalonians 1:4).

The more we embrace these truths from Scripture about who we have become in Christ, the more stable, grateful, and fully assured we will be in this world.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

*THE BELL* 
_*I KNOW WHO I AM *_
I am God's child (John 1:12) 
I am Christ's friend (John 15:15 ) 
I am united with the Lord (1 Cor. 6:17) 
I am bought with a price (1 Cor 6:19-20) 
I am a saint (set apart for God). (Eph. 1:1) 
I am a personal witness of Christ.  (Acts 1:8) 
I am the salt & light of the earth (Matt 5:13-14) 
I am a member of the body of Christ (1 Cor 12:27) 
I am free forever from condemnation ( Rom. 8: 1-2) 
I am a citizen of Heaven. I am significant (Phil 3:20) 
I am free from any charge against me (Rom. 8:31 -34) 
I am a minister of reconciliation for God (2 Cor 5:17-21) 
I have access to God through the Holy Spirit (Eph. 2:18) 
I am seated with Christ in the heavenly realms (Eph. 2:6) 
I cannot be separated from the love of God (Rom 8:35-39) 
I am established, anointed, sealed by God  (2 Cor 1:21-22 ) 
I am assured all things work together for good  (Rom. 8:28 ) 
I have been chosen and appointed to bear fruit (John 15:16 ) 
I may approach God with freedom and confidence (Eph. 3: 12 ) 
I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me (Phil. 4:13) 
I am the branch of the true vine, a channel of His life (John 15: 1-5) 
I am God's temple (1 Cor. 3: 16).   I am complete in Christ (Col. 2: 10) 
I am hidden with Christ in God (Col. 3:3).. I have been justified (Romans 5:1) 
I am God's co-worker (1 Cor. 3:9; 2 Cor 6:1). I am God's workmanship (Eph. 2:10) 
I am confident that the good works God has begun in me will be perfected. (Phil. 1: 5) 
I have been redeemed and forgiven ( Col 1:14). I have been adopted as God's child (Eph 1:5) 
*I belong to God 
Do you know 
Who you are? *
Keep this bell ringing...pass it on 
'The LORD bless you and keep you; 
The LORD make His face shine upon you 
And be gracious to you; 
The LORD turn His face toward you 
And give you peace... 
Numbers 6:​


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonderful ....




Prudent1 said:


> *THE BELL*
> _*I KNOW WHO I AM *_
> I am God's child (John 1:12)
> I am Christ's friend (John 15:15 )
> ...


----------



## phynestone (Jan 20, 2011)

Psalm 139 always helps me.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 20, 2011)

phynestone said:


> Psalm 139 always helps me.


 

i love that one!!!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ladies, thank you for all of the wonderful meditation Scriptures! I will definitely read these verses over the next several days


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 22, 2011)

phynestone said:


> *Psalm 139* always helps me.



Verse 14 usually hits it out of the park for me. I have had to tell myself that many a times to keep my confidence in check.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jan 23, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> *THE BELL*
> 
> _*I KNOW WHO I AM *_
> I am God's child (John 1:12)
> ...


 

printed this out and will be posting on my room wall. thank you


----------

